# The boys doing what they do best



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Being big silly goof balls


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Blues face hahaha I love it. Those boys are awesome together. I hope my two stay like that forever.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue is always late lol haha awesome !


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL Blues face hahaha I love it. Those boys are awesome together. I hope my two stay like that forever.


Yea I was cracking up when I saw howthis pic came out. They are excellent together. I will say this, they are both intact and it takes alot to keep them in line lol. A lot of stepping in and interventions lol. Its great watching how these boys play and get along.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Two handsome doggies!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Blue is always late lol haha awesome !


Always man lol.



dixieland said:


> Two handsome doggies!


Thank you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Yea I was cracking up when I saw howthis pic came out. They are excellent together. I will say this, they are both intact and it takes alot to keep them in line lol. A lot of stepping in and interventions lol. Its great watching how these boys play and get along.


Oh I feel you there because I am ALWAYS stepping in to intervene with my two. Gotta keep the kids in line! Because they def try each other but when I get involved they know what's up LOL.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what a great shot!! Handsome boys!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Oh I feel you there because I am ALWAYS stepping in to intervene with my two. Gotta keep the kids in line! Because they def try each other but when I get involved they know what's up LOL.


It's usually Onyx. He's coming into his own so he needs to get checked often lol. When I step in, they both hit the ground


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> what a great shot!! Handsome boys!!


Thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> It's usually Onyx. He's coming into his own so he needs to get checked often lol. When I step in, they both hit the ground


There is always one trouble maker Bogart is mine! He is always trying to have his way with Ava! LOL Little booger. But yeah when the sheriff steps in they know what time it is LOL.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol I bet.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow, never really realized the vast size difference between them. haha Onyx is a big guy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO!!!!That's classic


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lookin good


Thank you !!



Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh wow, never really realized the vast size difference between them. haha Onyx is a big guy!


Yea he's pretty tall lol. Blue is 17 1/2 inches at the withers. Onyx is 28 at the withers lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> Yea he's pretty tall lol. Blue is 17 1/2 inches at the withers. Onyx is 28 at the withers lol.


OMG! Is that the average height for a GSD?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think 25-26 inches.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Whoa, he's a FREAK! lol JK I bet no one will mess around with your house.... haha


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Whoa, he's a FREAK! lol JK I bet no one will mess around with your house.... haha


Lol. He doesn't seem that big to me since he's so lean in structure. But yea, not to many people come over.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

haha, awesome picture


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Freddie look at the goofy look on Blue's face and what an awesome pic that is


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> haha, awesome picture


Thanks



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Freddie look at the goofy look on Blue's face and what an awesome pic that is


Haha thanks- his face was priceless. I started snapping pics as they were running and I saw this one


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the pic, Freddie! Blue's face is priceless!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it. They look like great pals.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love the pic, Freddie! Blue's face is priceless!


Thanks Lauren - he looks so happy to play lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Love it. They look like great pals.


Theysure are - thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I actually laughed out loud that is a great action picture.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I actually laughed out loud that is a great action picture.


Me too lol

Thanks Sharon


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

silly boys  They so handsome


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> silly boys  They so handsome


Thanks  :woof:


----------

